# Eclipse JAR erzeugen



## MariusMeier (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein Problem beim erstellen meines JARs. Wenn ich es über das Eclipse-Tool mache, werden zwar alle Dateien exportiert, jedoch funktioniert mein Programm nicht richtig. Bibliotheken die zwar im JAR File sind werden nicht gefunden.... ich weiss nicht genau warum... Im Manifest steht ja nur das auszuführende MAIN Programm. Mehr nicht. Wo liegt das Problem. 

MFG Marius Meier


----------



## zeja (12. Mai 2008)

Sollen wir nun Raten? Du mußt schon sagen was für Fehler du bekommst.


----------



## MariusMeier (12. Mai 2008)

Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NoClassDefFounfError: org/nfunk/jep/ParseException

nachher kommen Folgefehler weil wie gesagt diese jep bibliothek die ich eingebunden habe im jar nicht gefunden werden kann.... warum auch immer ?

MFG Marius Meier


----------



## SONY2 (12. Mai 2008)

Die Bibliothek liegt auch nicht direkt im Jar file. Damit das ganze funktioniert musst du die benutzen Bibliotheken zusammen mit deinem JAr File ablegen. ZUm Beispiel relativ in einem Ordner libs. Dann sollte alles ohne Probleme funktionieren.

Gruß
sony2


----------

